# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  DHEA Eljot  opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

DHEA Eljot 
mój partner ma problemy z aktywnością fizyczna.. czy lek ten pomoże mu przy tej dolegliwości ??

----------

